# Which machine for small startup



## Catrinka88 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi everyone

I live on a road that leads to a popular walking site , with many walkers and cyclists walking past and was thinking of starting to sell coffees from my driveway st the weekends.

I want to make a coffee nice enough to spur people to buy from me rather than bring their own in a thermal cup, but as its a startup and seasonal I want to budget before seeing how popular it proves. Ideally my budget is less than £600 and estimating upto 100 coffees over the weekend (50 a day) probably much less 😅 can be plumbed or tank.

I'm looking at used models or new.

Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you factored in a commercial grinder ? Is this to be set up on a bench on your drive ? Trailing leads for power supply ? Undercover= weather ? Possible license ? Will your neighbours be happy with this ?


----------



## Catrinka88 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi,

Will be in a covered area, in a shed bar type structure.

Yes neighbours on board, I'd prefer to pregrind the coffee inside the house so minimise noise of grinding.

Thanks


----------

